# Korean Man Marries Pillow. Wut?



## Wargle (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not making this up, look here.

A South Korean man has married a Japanes pillow. I found a pic of the wedding earlier, I post it once I find it again.

EDIT: FOUND THE PIC!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Acorrding to a few sources, it goes everywhere with him. He takes it to the park for walks, on rides at funfairs, and at restraunts, it even gets its own seat and meal. I mean seriously?

This comes like a year after a guy married a DS game character. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ASIA??*

Discuss.


* = This is not a racial stereotype by me that all Asians are crazy and do this stuff. I am referring to the minority that does.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I guess as long as he's happy.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 12, 2010)

At least he doesn't have to worry about kids. Unless he adopts.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 12, 2010)

Divorce'll be cheap.


----------



## Pook (Mar 12, 2010)

What a softy.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 12, 2010)

Would the pillow get half his stuff?

So, what's it like on the honeymoon?


----------



## Diz (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you really want to know?

So are the children like plush toys or something?


----------



## Mango (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey.

It's not just any pillow. It's a pillow with a picture of an anime woman on it. 

Anyway, it's not my place to judge. I hope them all...the best...?


----------



## Frosty~ (Mar 12, 2010)

Mango said:


> Hey, hey, hey.
> 
> It's not just any pillow. It's a pillow with a picture of an anime woman on it.


That's not any better ;o


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 12, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> So, what's it like on the honeymoon?


Well, he can sleep with his wife _every night_ ;D


----------



## Autumn (Mar 12, 2010)

That is completely awesome.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw something on tv about how a guy wants to marry his sex doll.
I don't know is I should laugh or lose more faith in society.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 12, 2010)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> That's not any better ;o


Sure it is, it could've been a pillow with a picture of a pillow with a picture of an anime woman on it.


----------



## Flygon1 (Mar 12, 2010)

At least he has the pillow, and isn't going to stalk the character's voice actor.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit, I LOVE THIS. With men in Asia now marrying inanimate objects and computer programs, it increases my chances of ending up with a Japanese wife in 9 years!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder what his 'wife' would do if she caught him sleeping with another pillow?


----------



## spaekle (Mar 13, 2010)

You know, I don't know anything about that character or the series she's in, but according to the Wiki article she's like 9 in the first series and 19 by the end of it. How old is she on the pillow? Is pillow-pedophilia possible?


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 13, 2010)

Brock said:


> I wonder what his 'wife' would do if she caught him sleeping with another pillow?


She'd probably go soft on him.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 13, 2010)

Weird fetish guy is weird, oh well. At least he's relatively harmless.



Tyranitar freak said:


> Holy shit, I LOVE THIS. With men in Asia now marrying inanimate objects and computer programs, it increases my chances of ending up with a Japanese wife in 9 years!


No matter what you may have learned from anime, Japanese women aren't docile subservient moeblobs. Neither will they be impressed by your hardcore otaku.

Also, if the one thing you want from a wife is a certain ethnicity, then you seriously need to sort out your priorities.



> This comes like a year after a guy married a DS game character. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ASIA??*
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.

Edit:


> She'd probably go soft on him.


Oh I see what you did there. :)


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you sure it's not just a civil union?


----------



## spaekle (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'd really like to know about the legal implications of this 'marriage'. Not that I'm at all familiar with SK's marriage laws, but I find it really hard to believe that someone could get a legit marriage license for this. It could be that he just had a ceremony or something.


----------



## Mango (Mar 13, 2010)

Music Dragon said:


> Are you sure it's not just a civil union?


It's not his pillow wife, it's his pillow life partner.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Mar 25, 2010)

Brock said:


> I wonder what his 'wife' would do if she caught him sleeping with another pillow?


There'd be a pillow fight.


----------

